# Aylesbury United Football Grounds, September 2010



## Landie_Man (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't really know this was derelict till recently! Not amazing, but a good hours mooch. No access to anything notable, all buildings locked. 

I beleive this site was opened in 1987, being the home stadium of the at the time; 90 year old football team.

Its laid derelict since 2006, though I do beleive the clubhouse was in use till recently.

























































More to see at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157624863596628/


----------

